# Daten vom Brustgurt bekommen?



## MiMa (14. Aug 2020)

Aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit Android Studio und der App Programmierung.

Ich möchte gerne Daten meiner Herzfrequenz über einen Polar H10 Bluetooth Brustgurt auf mein Smartphone 
in Echtzeit ansehen und aufnehmen.
Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?

Vielen Dank


----------



## mihe7 (14. Aug 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ich würde mal hier beginnen: https://www.polar.com/en/developers/sdk


----------



## MiMa (14. Aug 2020)

Vielen Dank

Es hätte ja sein können das dies jemand schon mal gemacht hat  
Für jemand den es auch interessiert, ist mir gerade über den Browser gelaufen.
Android App Programmierung: Bluetooth Low Energy Connection


----------



## Cromewell (14. Aug 2020)

Die haben auf deren Github sogar ein Bsp., wie man die HR ausliest


----------

